# A combo that finally worked for me!



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

I have tried everything (and I mean everything) over the past 20 years...

Having a liberal doctor with a presciption pad really has helped....

I also am finally almost clonopin free!! (after 3-4mg a day for 10yrs!)

The best cocktail so far is

200mg Lamactil (lamatorgine)
75Mg Effexor XR
20Mg Lexapro
25mg Topomax 
Xyrem

The Lamactil made it possible for me to get off the clonopin, and is much more steady thruout the day. That with the Lexapro pretty much got rid of all DP/DR problems, including OCD....

We just added the Effexor to help with motivation and the topomax is great for mood regulation. Xyrem is a very regulated drug for Cataplexy, but is used to help get a SOLID nites sleep, something I never have had. I think this too has helped the DP/DR... For the 1st time in my life I wake up feeling rested and alive...

I STILL have problems feeling emotions , joy or pain or anything, but the DP/DR seems to be gone!!

Hope this helps

Scott


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

I am happy that something help for dp/dr!

Yeah


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

You have to take 5 meds to feel better? Shoot, one is enough for me. You obviously have no respect for your brain. Sick sick


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

surely it doesn't matter how many Scott takes, as long as he's feeling better!!! What's the point in not feeling better just cos you think you're 'respecting your brain'??!!! That being the same brain that makes you feel so bad when you're not taking Medication!!

I'm really glad to hear that he has finally found something that works for him!! Just cos you're only on one medication, how does that give you the right to slag off someone else for taking more to help them feel better.

Am I wrong in thinking this forum is to try to help people to feel/get better from DP / DR, not have a go at them??!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

> surely it doesn't matter how many Scott takes, as long as he's feeling better!!! What's the point in not feeling better just cos you think you're 'respecting your brain'??!!! That being the same brain that makes you feel so bad when you're not taking Medication!!


That's like saying "surely it doesn't matter how much alcohol drinks as long as they get better." However, you are brainwashed into believing that these drugs are not as bad as alcohol when they are worse. With that being said, it's your brain. You have the choice of fucking it up as much as you want.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

you are still on a med Neal?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

i hope it works out for you man....whatever it takes man, i support you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

> Am I wrong in thinking this forum is to try to help people to feel/get better from DP / DR, not have a go at them??!!


Well said.

I agree.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Correction: Should've said was in that last sentence. No meds for me.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Whatever works should be supported, even if it is taking 10 drugs a day. This disorder is hell, and whatever works for a person should be cheered.

Think of all the chemicals they use on cancer patients that at times result in full remission. Again, I cheer that!!

I think how much worse I would be if scientists in labcoats would not be concocting these drugs.


----------

